# April Meeting



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The April meeting will be held at my place in Dayton on April 19, at 2pm. You can see the calendar on our website  for a map/directions. If you're not a member yet, just create your account and Brian or I will get you approved.

The Topic for the meeting will be Keeping/Breeding Dwarf Shrimp.


----------

